# Ur & Sport articles



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, I know Sepp has been very good at findind some proper articles about
urquattro and Sport quattro content, and shared them here on this
sub-forum.
So, I thought it might was time to do a single thread about these.
Starting with some articles then, some too big in pixels that I bother
posting ALL of them in here at once - you'll find the rest by URL or
popping into my homepage
*edit: access these by http://www.ableitet.no -> nowegian or english -> "artikler" or "articles" in menu.*
Cheers! 


























_Modified by WAUOla at 6:35 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Ur & Sport articles (WAUOla)*

Scanned today from Motor, november 1984 issue


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ur & Sport articles (WAUOla)*

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Ur & Sport articles (Sepp)*

added another Auto Motor und Sport article today, showing rally quattro and a group A 80 quattro, "Audi für Alles". Yes, it's in german...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Added two more tonight....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Ur & Sport articles (Sepp)*

OK. Time for a new reply in this thread.
Spent many hours this week updating ableitet, scanning and uploading
approx 40 new articles. Most of them are in german, but some in english
aswell. Anyhow, seems like a good read/view for those who like seeing
some Sport quattro, S1, 90 IMSA GTO, Group A and rally quattro material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you'll enjoy this - it taken me bloody many hours going throught the
old eighties magazines


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Now, everything should be uploaded to the page.
Think there are 40 + 40 + 7 articles in total there now.








edit: +7 --> +16 


_Modified by WAUOla at 2:02 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

+18 new ones...


















_Modified by WAUOla at 12:54 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Ur & Sport articles (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_So, I thought it might was time to do a single thread about these.
Starting with some articles then, some too big in pixels that I bother
posting ALL of them in here at once - you'll find the rest by URL or
popping into my homepage
*edit: access these by http://www.ableitet.no -> norwegian or english -> "artikler" or "articles" in menu.*
Cheers! 

I'll do a small bump on this one, as I've just updated another 15 articles
on my homepage. Since last post in here, there are alot more...
I've currently done 5 full pages of 40 articles each (of multiple scans...







),
so I hope someone will injoy it!
Heute kommt 15 neue Artikeln dabei.
Z.B. können Sie den Vergleichstest zwischen Audi S2 Gr.A und rallye Quattro Gr. B lesen.


----------

